

IPOs Just Aren't What They Used To Be - pier0
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/06/ipos-just-arent-what-they-used-to-be.html

======
timf
Dupe detection just isn't what it used to be, this is from today as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1444641>

(The URLs of each entry look the same to me, is exact dupe detection broken?
Perhaps this URL was edited post-submission and is now equal?)

~~~
pier0
And why would I edit the URL?

~~~
timf
I've edited mine before if I notice there is cruft like campaign trackers,
etc., to get to the canonical URL (i.e., I made a mistake submitting). I am
not "accusing" you of anything, I am wondering why the dupe detector does not
work. It's of interest to me especially since I rely on the submission here to
do an atomic "Submit or vote this up" action instead of polluting things.

------
rjett
Under what circumstances would a company fail to IPO successfully? I'm
assuming this would happen if they didn't create enough interest among
investors to raise a specified threshold of money. Is my intuition correct?

------
budu3
"[L]iquidity offerings followed by an eventual sale transaction", Can someone
explain with that means?

~~~
tav
"Liquidity offerings" refers to the sale of some of the shares from the
original investment in the secondary market. And by "eventual sale
transaction", I think that he just means an exit through a sale — acquisition
or otherwise.

------
rokhayakebe
Why cant these companies just pay dividends?

~~~
tlrobinson
Venture funds typically have a ~10 year lifespan. Their investments must be
made liquid by the end of the fund.

